# Information on 18x contract?



## BootBeater (Aug 12, 2014)

First things first, I just finished up four years as an 0311 in the USMC (looking around the forums it seems like I'm not alone). I'm about to start the GI Bill and give school a second chance, we'll see how that goes.

Now, I've always had a dream to be in SF (or any SOF unit). However, I want to know some more info about the 18x contract or prior service members transferring over. Is the 18x contract six years? I imagine it is since becoming a GB takes two years in itself. If I for some reason get dropped is there any contract claus I could have that would let me back into the civilian world? 

The reason being, if and when I graduate school I will be 28, and the last thing I want is to be stuck in the regular infantry (again) for six years in my thirties (or any age). I answer is probably no but I figured I'd ask anyways.

Also, I wouldn't have to go to OSUT, would I?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 12, 2014)

< snipping my foolish post >


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Hey Marine. Post an intro - those with the power frown on future wanna-be-SOF's who can't follow simple instructions.
> 
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/forums/introductions.5/


 
We also frown upon people who aren't Mods moderating the forum.


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2014)

BootBeater said:


> First things first, I just finished up four years as an 0311 in the USMC (looking around the forums it seems like I'm not alone). I'm about to start the GI Bill and give school a second chance, we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Now, I've always had a dream to be in SF (or any SOF unit). However, I want to know some more info about the 18x contract or prior service members transferring over. Is the 18x contract six years? I imagine it is since becoming a GB takes two years in itself. If I for some reason get dropped is there any contract claus I could have that would let me back into the civilian world?
> 
> ...


 
Per the Site Rules, please post an Introduction.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 13, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> We also frown upon people who aren't Mods moderating the forum.



Point taken. You won't have to correct again.


----------



## BootBeater (Aug 13, 2014)

My bad, didn't see that rule. A mod can delete the thread if he wants since I'm not seeing an option to


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thread re-opened.


----------



## reed11b (Aug 13, 2014)

BootBeater said:


> If I for some reason get dropped is there any contract claus I could have that would let me back into the civilian world?
> 
> The reason being, if and when I graduate school I will be 28, and the last thing *I want is to be stuck in the regular infantry (again) for six years in my thirties* (or any age). I answer is probably no but I figured I'd ask anyways.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't have to go to OSUT, would I?


 
One: It's airborne infanty, not regular infantry.
Two: If you can't hang with the infantry or think you are to good for it, why in the world do you think you are cut out for SF?
Three: I don't like how you present yourself on this site one bit. I hope you change your attitude or get your delicate feelings hurt and go away
Reed


----------



## BootBeater (Aug 13, 2014)

reed11b said:


> One: It's airborne infanty, not regular infantry.
> Two: If you can't hang with the infantry or think you are to good for it, why in the world do you think you are cut out for SF?
> Three: I don't like how you present yourself on this site one bit. I hope you change your attitude or get your delicate feelings hurt and go away
> Reed



One: Sorry, not familiar with Army terms. 
Two: Never said I couldn't "hang" with it nor did I say I'm "too good" for it. I said I have already done the conventional infantry and don't have much of an interest doing it again, especially at an older age.
Three: Already throwing insults? How exactly am I presenting myself on this forum? I admitted I made a mistake and didn't do the introduction but that was all I did wrong and made up for it, which is why this thread has reopened. I am also interested in how you came to a conclusion about my "attitude" and "delicate feelings" after reading four of my posts?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 13, 2014)

...sigh...

_"Think first to understand, then to be understood_." - Stephen Covey


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let's everyone take a step back. Sheesh. Dude made a mistake, he has learned from it. Will a continued flaming do a bit of good?  How about only the people qualified to answer a question about 18X post from now on? 


BootBeater said:


> First things first, I just finished up four years as an 0311 in the USMC (looking around the forums it seems like I'm not alone). I'm about to start the GI Bill and give school a second chance, we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Now, I've always had a dream to be in SF (or any SOF unit). However, I want to know some more info about the 18x contract or prior service members transferring over. Is the 18x contract six years? I imagine it is since becoming a GB takes two years in itself. If I for some reason get dropped is there any contract claus I could have that would let me back into the civilian world?
> 
> ...



So now let's answer your questions, firstly there are many many former Marines in SF. Many. Some came over as 18X, others came over as 11B(infantry) then went to SFAS, and others assessed their way through the National Guard. You could probably(depending on rank) do any of these three things.

The contract length for 18X is 5 years, but you could do 6 if you wish. If you fail you will go back to being whatever MOs you joined as, but that would probably be airborne infantryman.

You would not have to go through OSUT, but Airborne school for sure.


----------



## BootBeater (Aug 13, 2014)

JAB said:


> Dude stay in the USMC, with your attitude you wouldn't make it in the Army Infantry...especially any Army SOF unit. Your situational awareness sucks, you may have served a couple of years and made a deployment, but you are nobody special on here, and poppin off to a well respected long term member on here is not going to get you anywhere. You join here looking for advice, information, etc, and step all over your dick and than think you are going talk that way to a well respected dude who has been a member of this forum longer than you served in the Marines?
> 
> Good luck hero...



Again, not sure what my attitude is. I made a mistake when I first posted, made up for it and I'm asking a genuine question. Yourself and Reed probably just saw it in a different light. That being said, I'm not "poppin off" or trying to intentionally insult a member here. However, you treat people how you want to be treated. He insulted me for no reason, saying I have an "attitude problem" and "delicate feelings". Just because he's been here longer and is older than me doesn't mean I have to take his negative comments.




TLDR20 said:


> Let's everyone take a step back. Sheesh. Dude made a mistake, he has learned from it. Will a continued flaming do a bit of good?  How about only the people qualified to answer a question about 18X post from now on?
> 
> 
> So now let's answer your questions, firstly there are many many former Marines in SF. Many. Some came over as 18X, others came over as 11B(infantry) then went to SFAS, and others assessed their way through the National Guard. You could probably(depending on rank) do any of these three things.
> ...



Thank you. That's all I wanted to know


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 13, 2014)

Minor mistakes on both ends. I don't see any reason for anyone to feel insulted or get their panties in a bunch.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 13, 2014)

Again, look at the Guard; and talk to a recruiter to ensure they will take you.

SF is hard, and failure can determine which Army unit you end up in.
Cutbacks may convince the Army to cut you loose, or a sudden need for Airborne (or leg) Infantry dudes could result in a trip "down the street" to the 82nd, or worse yet, a trip to the 3rd ID.

I am not trying to discourage you, but go in with your eyes open, and understand what quitting entails.


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2014)

One thing about the Guard, do NOT use it as a back door to Active Duty. That is rather frowned upon and commanders/ states do not have to release you.


----------



## pardus (Aug 13, 2014)

BootBeater said:


> Again, not sure what my attitude is. I made a mistake when I first posted, made up for it and I'm asking a genuine question. Yourself and Reed probably just saw it in a different light. That being said, I'm not "poppin off" or trying to intentionally insult a member here. However, you treat people how you want to be treated. He insulted me for no reason, saying I have an "attitude problem" and "delicate feelings". Just because he's been here longer and is older than me doesn't mean I have to take his negative comments.



What part of "everybody" don't you understand?   It has been addressed so shut up about it.


----------



## BootBeater (Aug 13, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Again, look at the Guard; and talk to a recruiter to ensure they will take you.
> 
> SF is hard, and failure can determine which Army unit you end up in.
> Cutbacks may convince the Army to cut you loose, or a sudden need for Airborne (or leg) Infantry dudes could result in a trip "down the street" to the 82nd, or worse yet, a trip to the 3rd ID.
> ...



What's bad about the 3rd ID?


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2014)

BootBeater said:


> What's bad about the 3rd ID?


 
The Army's Mech and Armor units don't have the best reputation. Lots of chickenshit details, poor leadership, criminal elements within the ranks....3rd ID, 4th ID, and 1st Cav aren't well thought of by many on this board or many whom I've met. You're looking at units where individuals may (and are) good, but the leadership is lacking and everything rolls downhill from there.

The leadership in those units is broken.


----------



## BootBeater (Aug 13, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> The Army's Mech and Armor units don't have the best reputation. Lots of chickenshit details, poor leadership, criminal elements within the ranks....3rd ID, 4th ID, and 1st Cav aren't well thought of by many on this board or many whom I've met. You're looking at units where individuals may (and are) good, but the leadership is lacking and everything rolls downhill from there.
> 
> The leadership in those units is broken.



Sounds a lot like the Marine Corps infantry at times.


----------



## pardus (Aug 14, 2014)

JAB said:


> I'm digging the help a new smart ass out while down talking the Army armor div's.
> 
> So much for joining a tight nitch forum and being humble. Meanwhile never mind those guys who have been around for years.



You've already been told about this BS once today. Shut up or stay away if you can't.


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2014)

JAB said:


> I'm digging the help a new smart ass out while down talking the Army armor div's.
> 
> So much for joining a tight nitch forum and being humble. Meanwhile never mind those guys who have been around for years.


 
Whatever you issues you have, I don't care. Your comments are clearly directed at me even if you don't have the nerve to say it. I've made those comments before and can support them and I have...as a longtime member which you so clearly value. I have made them over the course of my years on this board and see no need to alter them for the "new smart ass" or the old humble salt such as yourself.

We the staff have attempted to drag this pathetic thread back into some wretched state of order and yet you can't let it go. Nope, you have to get in your digs. Cool, I'm tracking.

You know what I'm the most proud of on this board? The thread where all of the wannabes return and tell us they made it, they did what they set out to do. You want to make a dig at the board in general? Fine. I stand behind the board's content over the years and more importantly, what we've accomplished together.

Either square yourself away or hit the road.

Warm regards,
One of those guys who has been around for years


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2014)

JAB said:


> I guess I'll hit the road...you guys have fun with your "we run the show" bullshit.


 
No one is more professional than I....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok...  so in interest of full disclosure, I'm not Special Forces, but I did carry a couple logs once for a good time and now subsist off a bottle of pills.

While some of the guys here will be able to answer better than others, the simple fact is that actually talking to a "real" recruiter is going to give you the most benefit.

What they might BS you about: If/if not you can really get an 18X contract as prior service

What they'll know right off the bat:  What rank you will get to return as, as prior service. The answer to "Do I need to attend OSUT or Basic/Ait".  Both of those things hinge greatly upon your duration that you are separated from the military.

My own advice if I was prior service anything infantry coming to the Army to try to go SF?  Pick a job other than infantry as an MOS.  Expand your knowledge at a minimum through AIT, and following that, ride the train wherever it goes.  Chill out (to an extent) and train up for a year because unless you 18X contract it up, you're going to be just going in normally anyway, and doing the normal personnel actions/SF Recruiting team interactions in order to be able to go to SFAS.

That's why I say pick a MOS among the ones that are available for prior service, that you want to do, other than infantry. It doesn't matter what you are at SFAS, at least by official statement. Pick something you want to learn something about regardless and think you might enjoy doing. If you make it in SF? Rock on with a hard on beanie boy. If not, you have a solid contingency plan that you can comfortably fall back upon for however long you decide to be in the service.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 14, 2014)

JAB said:


> I'm digging the help a new smart ass out while down talking the Army armor div's.
> 
> So much for joining a tight nitch forum and being humble. Meanwhile never mind those guys who have been around for years.


 
It is so sad that JAB isn't around to read what I am about to type.  

I spent three years in a Cav unit prior to reclassing and spending another three plus years with 2/75.  I left that Cav unit for a reason: it was a joke.  Said units serve a purpose, but in the end Freefalling hit the nail on the head.  If a person wants to be the best and fight alongside the best,why in the fuck would they settle for anything less, unless that is all they are capable of doing.  Seems to me when people come to an *SOF* forum, never were in an SOF unit, never will be in an SOF unit, and then posts garbage like JAB has posted for years on here, well, there is a problem.  Now that problem is gone. 

I for one have never settled for anything in my life and neither should anyone else.  Set you goal and achieve it.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 14, 2014)

My sentiment having had regular army experience is the same, especially for initial entries to any military branch.


SOF of any sort that tickles your pickle (or pear, or whatever you have there), is comprised of the best trained, best motivated, and best equipped troops of that subordinate branch of the military.
Why would you NOT want to be amongst troops of that caliber
The only way you can get there, is to throw your hat in the ring.
Worst case (barring severe injury, which is a reality when you train hard) you go to the same unit type you originally would have been assigned to.
Hell, even our cooks, mechanics, etc had the best equipment and supplies that either we internally, or the army at large, would or could supply to accomplish the mission. Never mind simply being surrounded by people that want to be there. 

Everyone who's been in knows that motivated asshole on the run, it's contagious to an extent! When he says "Look at that formation over there on the run, They're SUCKING and we're passing them... RUCKING"  you can't help but get a boost.  

Now think about a Team of guys like that. A platoon of guys like that. A company. A Battalion or Group or Squadron or whatever larger order element you want to expand to.  The suck factor wanes in the presence of the honor of your comrades company and the glory of the mission for that day. Even if that event never becomes uttered in public.  You and the troops to your left and right know what you did, and that unto itself creates stories that echo into eternity amongst not only yourselves, but the whispers muttered in the selection processes, the TTP's for future troops who relieve you.

You have nothing to honestly lose, and EVERYTHING to gain by stepping forth to test your mettle on the various different challenges that each element presents. 

There's even different flavors if you prefer flying, fighting, or floating. 31 flavors of fucking up the enemies of our country. Pick one and see if it's for you.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 14, 2014)

^^^^

That was one of the most awesome things I've ever read.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 16, 2014)

If you aren't prepared to spend the remainder of your enlistment in an infantry slot if you aren't what we are looking for then don't enlist - it is that simple.

The, "I want it my way or I want out" mentality is frowned upon, we have too many guys in SF who want a "clause" if they cannot get to a specialty team as soon as they arrive at Group.  We need not add you to the list, especially before you even graduate the SFQC.  Secondly that mentality breeds quitters; I don't care how long you were in the Marines. It isn't the same and we do not need quitters on a team when shit isn't going quite the way any of us want, especially when its you and one other english speaker with 15-20 Little Brown Guys (LBGs) in a firefight against 100-150 bad guys...

With regards to the NG, don't waste their time either if you are not dedicated to attending drill monthly for the remainder of your enlistment if you don't make it past SFAS or get dropped anywhere along the way- we don't need that.

Next, all SOF isn't created equal.  By that I mean not all have the same mission set.  What makes a great Ranger may not make a great SF soldier, what makes a great CCT might not make a good PJ, etc.  While we all share some things in common all are looking for things that are different. That said, if working and many times living and eating with Little Brown Guys (LBGs) doesn't interest you then you need to look at something other than SF.  If you don't want to stay proficient in the foreign language SF chooses for you (could be spanish or pashtu/arabic) isn't your thing then look at something else.  If you want to kick down doors regularly is your thing, fast roping from littlebirds or MH60s onto target, hitting an objective, breaching door after door in house after house looking for a Tier 1-3 HVT nightly while having all your intel provided to you by an entire support slice of guys who wish they were you, is your thing then look someplace else.

However if you want to teach LBGs to defeat terrorism while defending their own country in their own language while living with them in their barracks and eating their ethnic food is your thing US Army Special Forces MAY be what you are looking for - but are you what WE are looking for?  That is the question.  But based on the initial impression I drew from your original post you are not.  In short know what you are getting yourself in to before you sign on the line lest you have enlistees remorse and end up in the infantry while sporting a Special Forces tab.  

Now if by chance I misread your own words in both your initial post here and the words you repeated in your intro thread or you meant them in another very different light I will be glad to entertain an explanation as to why you think you being 30-ish matters.

Regardless, there is a ton of info here and on the web about SF.  "Chance favors the prepared mind" Louis Pasteur

Welcome to SS again and best of luck.

Crip


----------

